
Memcached Security - mgrouchy
http://dustin.github.com/2010/08/08/memcached-security.html
======
bconway
Simple but effective tips. Laziness continues to be the downfall of (sub-par)
administrators everywhere, unfortunately.

------
Marticus
Good article - I remember seeing the original article / presentation and
thinking it was pretty cool, but there weren't many "defense against this sort
of stuff" things in the presentation that I recall.

~~~
whakojacko
There was a defense slide where they only said FW about 20 times :) This is of
course a much better explanation of things. Im still shocked people, people
likely paid to be sysadmins, even, are actually _opening-up_ the memcached
port to the world on EC2.

